# January 2016 College Hoops game thread



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Team Chaos has been on point this week, and we're only halfway through Wednesday's slate of games

Cincinnati is as much a sleeping giant as any team in America, bar none. They've lost a couple of close games in funky ways already this season but you watch them play and they have everything you want in a contender. 

But Troy Caupain is becoming a terrific point guard, Gary Clark is one of the most outstanding young post players in the country, and if Farad Cobb or Kevin Johnson are making 3's, this team can avoid the scoring droughts which have so long plagued them. And of course the Bearcats' defense and energy are second to none

And this freshman, Jacob Evans, is going to be a monster someday soon. He was the least-heralded of Cincy's solid freshman class, and yet he's been excellent. Dude is a ripped 6'7", 220 and is stuffing the stat sheet nightly. And no, he's not one of those do-everything guys who can't shoot: he's making 3's and also currently sits at 32/34 (94%) from the charity stripe. Keep an eye on Cincy come March. 

Clemson, keep 'er going. The ACC is as loaded as ever, and now you've the Tigers throwing haymakers at people left and right. Time to get Brad Brownell back into the NCAA Tourney - he does a lot with a little at that school in a very tough conference. 

Also Fuck Duke. Fuck 'em right in the ear. 

Terry Allen at Richmond is a bad motherfucker. Dude is averaging 20 and 8 with 2.5 helpers, 2 steals and 38% shooting from downtown. If Richmond gets more secondary scoring and/or defends a bit more, they could go far. Allen is probably a better player right now than Justin Harper was as a senior. 

St Bonnie's had a fight on their hands with URI. Too bad about EC Matthews or URI would be a lot better this year, but maybe Bonny can do it in their stead. 

KUDOS to Saint Louis. Duquesne pretty much fucked them at mid-court in the first half, but the Bills went down swinging hard. Lot of fight shown tonight, I really wish they'd get it back on track. Nothing will ever be the same without Majerus, but shit the Bills are very, very young and if they progress as the A-10 season wears on, they'll be solid next year. 

Epicfailguy, if you're around I'd dig a full inside report on the Bills. Miles Reynolds looking like a future star this year, but what's been up with Yarbrough - is he just having a rough year scoring the ball?

Northern Iowa, I just can't even...

Baylor storming back on upstart TCU, Marquette locked in a good one with Villanova (go Cats), and the Bedlam game should be interesting. 

Oh and then you've got Boise St/Nevada, Colorado/Oregon St, and UCLA/USC which don't even tip for almost 2 more hours. Gonna be a good night of hoops, folks


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is anyone good this year?


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Buddy Hield is good. And Ben Simmons...Gary Payton II, Kay Felder sure is fun to watch. And Denzel Valentine - speaking of which, Michigan St is going to return to their spot as the undisputed #1 and probably national champ if Valentine can return to healthy form and the rest of their guys stay healthy. Sparty is deep, there are youngsters emerging, Valentine is a superstar and Izzo is Izzo.

Fuckin Michigan St man. They're gonna re-arrange Bucky's face after what we did to them last year. 

Bedlam was VERY interesting, wow. Hield with 10 TO's, not his best game. 


San Diego St and Boise St have both started 4-0 in MW play, I still have a hard time imagining a conference tourney final which doesn't involve those two teams. I used to really, really enjoy watching SDSU play. Now, I sit there and just can't believe that Winston Shepard and Malik Pope are really, truly such pedestrian college basketball players. There is no good reason on this earth why those two guys aren't completely dominating the opposition on a nightly basis.


I ranked Colorado 16th preseason last year and the Buffs made me look like a stupid asshole for doing so. This year, they're definitely not that good, but they're solid. They absolutely suffocated a game Oregon St team tonight, held everyone not named Gary Payton II to 10/41 from the floor. 

USC with another impressive win, handling UCLA. The Bruins, as is tradition under Alford, are one of the most enigmatic teams in America. They'll surely advance to the Elite 8 this season on a miracle heave which inexplicably counts even though the back of the basket turned red just a tick before the ball left their guy's hands.

Wichita St really got it together after a slow start against Missouri St - Markis McDuffie went 8/9 from the field and he's having a great freshman year. The Shockers are deep when healthy, and they're going to be a handful in March no matter where the committee seeds them.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah nvm I don't know shit and nobody is actually that good this year

lol wtf @ Iowa's 3pt shooting. Nobody on that team is even a classic 3pt shooter; perimeter shooting was their achilles heel for long stretches the past couple seasons, and it's virtually the same roster this year. I think they're set for a dropoff at some point but wow, impressive when they're on. I'm not eager to face 'em


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is the most optimistic thing I have read about the Billikens situation in a long long time. Nice change from the sky is falling there screwed. However, I think the sky is falling and they are screwed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU and UK game was a good one


----------

